# What contraception are you ladies using while WTT?



## LilMiss_91

My Dr put me on a mini pill called Micronor at my 6wk PP checkup but it made my appetite skyrocket (and as I'm dieting that isn't ideal) so I've stopped taking it and we're now just using condoms. 
I've been on several types of combined pill in the past but none seem to agree with me :/.
Just wondering what you ladies are using? Having to stop mid-foreplay for OH to get a condom on kinda ruins the mood a bit lol but at the same time I'm worried about using anything that might take a while to adjust back from when we come to TTC.


----------



## spicyorange

Iv been on cilest pill for 8yrs. Condoms really are yuk. We had to use them for a while last year and it just made me but want to bother, the smell, the moment killer. I am a bit worried about my cycle getting back to normal but I'll cross that bridge nearer the time


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm on the cilest pill, have been for a few months now, I hate it!


----------



## LilMiss_91

@spicyorange Ugh the smell is just disgusting! Even the flavoured ones have that smell. 
If our situation was different I would be tempted to chart and use the withrawal method but my cycle is still all over the place since being pregnant and we really can't risk bubba #2 making a surprise appearance quite yet! Lol. 
It sucks that there aren't more non-hormonal methods available. I've never liked putting drugs and things in my body at the best of times :/.

@katherinegrey What do you hate about it? :S


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm not on any contraceptive. We use the withdrawal method.


----------



## katherinegrey

Ooh sorry I pressed post before I elaborated :haha: I spot all the time on this pill :(


----------



## mandaa1220

We use withdrawal as well! Never really have any slip-ups in the past year we've used it, EXCEPT for this month when we almost slipped twice. It's been very effective.


----------



## CarlyP

I'm not on anything, haven't been for a year now, we just use condoms during my fertile period.


----------



## lucy_smith

I have been using the withdrawal method for about 3 years, I've recently been put on cilest too but I hate it! Constantly hungry.and I've now had a period for about .5 weeks! Hut doc told me I have to try it for 3 months to help with my endometriosis :(


----------



## spicyorange

Interesting to hear different people's stories, just shows that it differs for everyone cuz iv never had any issues


----------



## Symphony7

I am on Loloestrin Fe. I am going to be getting off all medication in two years and going to the withdrawal method. I am tired of my BC and my anti-anxiety meds messing with my sex drive, as in, I have none any more.


----------



## LockandKey

I'm currently breastfeeding, so I'm on the mini pill, and DH and I are also using condoms. Double protection, we really cannot afford, nor can we mentally handle another any time soon


----------



## _Meep_

Withdrawal method and the occasional condom during the most critical period. I don't think ANYONE likes them - everything about them is just crap, apart from the obvious family-planning factor ... and even that's crap to me now as personally I'd be perfectly happy if I got pregnant before we officially started trying. Why do they have to be so annoyingly effective? Meh.


----------



## LilMiss_91

Ok, different question... how do you ladies track your cycles? Do you temp/chart CM/use opks or just go by dates? 
I wouldn't even know where to start with my dates :S


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi lilmiss!
ive just started temping this month using the fertility friend app to chart,its a lot easier than I thought!then this will give me an idea of when to use opks.it also flags up your most fertile days on a calendar if you record your af on it.its pretty simple really,considering I was really daunted by it all at first. The ladies on here are really helpful if youre unsure at all xx


----------



## LockandKey

I've always been like clockwork so I just go by date and know around the time I should be expecting it.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We've been using the FAM method of NFP for 2 and a bit years (28th cycle now), with no mishaps. I make him pull out between CD5 and 3DPO, but outside those times he can do what he likes ;) We don't have kids yet so don't know how easily we will get pregnant...so don't know if we're just really good at this method or if we have problems with our fertility. I know I'm ovulating though, so that's one good thing! My cycles used to be regular as clockwork but I'm pretty irregular now, so I like that i have a heads up on when to expect AF, too.

I was on various types of pill for years, and they destroyed my sex drive to the point where their contraceptive effect came entirely from making me just not want anything to do with :sex: at all! We used condoms for a while, off and on, but never really liked them. I've never liked the idea of depo, as I've seen friends react badly to it, and the idea of having a coil makes me want to cross my legs!

I like that all I have to do is take my temperature in the morning and enter it into my chart, with my CM details, and let hubby know what's happening so he knows if he needs to pull out. No nasty hormones, no interruptions, and it wouldn't be terrible if we got pregnant right now - it'd complicate things a little, but only a little.

I'm not sure what we'll do between kids (we want two), probably the same as we're doing now, but after we're sure we've completed our family, I will probably get myself sterilised.


----------



## _Meep_

I'm charting CM and cervical position at the moment. Also counting days, but still many cycles bemuse me! Want to start temping soon to be sure. :)


----------



## Chai_w

We are using an app to track my cycles and fertile days, I also notate fertile cm when noticed, and withdraw method, only pull out on fertile times. Used successfully for over a year.

Tried nuvaring-had a lot of infections, made me lightheaded out of nowhere. 
Implanon-bled for 9 mos pretty much straight(had like 1 or 2 days every so often that I dint bleed)
Refuse to do any inter uterine devices, hubby and I don't feel comfortable with it.
Won't try depo since it is progesterone only like the implanon and I am not dealing with that again
Can't do the pill I'm honest with myself and hubby agrees I wouldn't remember to take it everyday.

But I do like this combined method, helps me be more aware of my body and I like that makes it easier to tell if something is off, and know it isn't because Of the birthcontrol method:thumbup:


----------



## LilMiss_91

Thankyou so much for all the great information and advice, you ladies have been so helpful :D

To temp do I have to just take my regular temperature or what? I know that sounds dumb but I heard it was your "basal" (sp?) body temperature or something??


----------



## MellyH

I have had the implanon for nearly 12 years (my fourth one is due out in a few months) and it has been great for me.


----------



## angiepie

Condoms. Always used them as I'd like to be artificial hormone free. :lol: Never had a problem with them, either. I know others are always complaining about them, but we don't mind them at all.

ETA: We've never had a 'slip up' either or had one break. When used correctly, condoms are 98% effective. We use regular ones, but thin ones we've tried do feel better. We just don't really care.


----------



## _Meep_

It basically means you have to use a very accurate digital thermometer to pick up changes in temperature that are tiny - just a few tenths of a degree sometimes. A regular thermometer just wouldn't be accurate enough. You also have to take your reading at the same time every day, before you even get out of bed, start moving around, eat breakfast, etc. as all these things can affect your temperature. I think you take the measurement under your arm or vaginally. There's loads of good information online about how to do it and how to interpret your results, but I've heard it can be tricky at first to get the technique spot on. Practice makes perfect I suppose! Hope this helps!


----------



## pichi

you take your temp orally (under your tongue is how i take mine) or vaginally. Temp every morning after roughly the same amount of hours sleep and that is it! You can learn a lot by doing it :) I've charted since before my DD was conceived .

for now we just either avoid the 'danger zone' or use condoms at that time. After that, nothing (or before)


----------



## JT2013

I've just come off the pill so we'll be using good old fashioned condoms from now until we start TTC!:blush:


----------



## Zebra2023

I have the mirena coil fitted.


----------



## AuntieKate

I have tried various types of the pill and have had issues with each one. The main problem was lack of sex drive and losing my hair. Brutal! So, I went off last December 2012 and we used the pull out method. We became pregnant in two cycles. Unfortunately, I did miscarry. We've been using the same method since May with no problems. I'm definitely more aware of my body now then I was earlier this year. I track my CM and I do cramp when I ovulate. I'm a shift worker and tracking my basal body temp wouldn't work that well for me. We'll be actively trying in January, but I wouldn't mind another oops.


----------



## detterose

Condoms and NFP


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm currently on the mini pill but that's only as a precaution until I get a copper coil fitted, hopefully in a couple of months! I already hate the mini pill! My options are really limited as we hate condoms, would be useless at NFP and I want to be on hormonal contraception for as short a time as possible! I'm also breastfeeding and don't know when my periods will return anyway so there's a little bit of protection from that! Can't wait to be contraception free again! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## GreyGirl

Abstinence most of the time to be honest :S Seriously though, just condoms. I don't trust pills to let my body conceive after. Maybe when I'm done having kids I'll try, but I doubt it, will probably just stick with condoms.


----------



## Rcx

We just use condoms, i came off the pill in April with a view to TTC from Aug but put it off a bit until the new year. Condoms don't bother me too much, I'm enjoying the fact they're no mess lol sorry TMI!!


----------



## Marlarky

I use the nuvaring. I was scared because 2 of my friends got pregnant "on" it, but after using it I realized they just weren't following the directions correctly. There's no way this thing just "Falls out" like they said. I like it, my periods are completely regular and there's no weird appetite/huge hormonal changes.


----------



## taybear

We use the withdrawal method, as well. Then switch to a condom for the finish. No issues for a little over 2 years. I used to do the pill, but then I got pregnant and m/cd on it, so I will never go on another again (my personal preference).


----------



## BeachyFeelin

I've been using Ortho Lo (the generic brand) for about 15 years, went off it for a year and tried the NuvaRing, but went back to the pill because I had issues with the ring slipping out.

I hate the pill though, can't wait to get off it. I really feel like it screws with my emotions a lot, and it makes me eat more. I swear. I went off for a few months when I was single after college, and I noticed I lost weight and wasn't snacking as much. 

I don't really like condoms, so went back on and I'm basically counting the days until I can get it out of my system!


----------



## MamaByrd

Abstinence. OH is deployed. :coffee:


----------



## LockandKey

condoms, and that's it, all the hormones in the IUDs and BCP aggravate my RLS, give me terrible mood swings, or terrible acne, I'm really sensitive to it all for some reason, and no copper coil for me either, I have a metal allergy, lol


----------



## hopeandpray

I have the implant.


----------



## Amarna

I have Paraguard, the copper IUD. I love it. All the hormonal kinds make me crazy and weepy, gain weight and some have caused my blood pressure to spike a lot. This is the only BC I've found that doesn't give me any problems.


----------



## I Love Lucy

Condoms and occasionally the pull out method.


----------



## Quackquack99

Ive got the implant about a month ago as I have been single for a few months but do not have any intentions of having another child for a few years anyway. So far so good :)


----------



## CMarie

We use the withdrawal method. I was using a diaphragm for quite awhile as well, but now just withdrawal. I "loosely" track my cycles by just monitoring when I have my period & writing down how my body feels throughout my cycle. I've been able to keep track of when I'm ovulating just by doing that. :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

We use the withdrawal method because I react rubbish to hormonal contraception and don't really want artificial stuff in my body anyway, it has worked for us for 2 years :)

I'm fed up of getting the lecture off my friends though about sperm in pre-cum :roll: it's like don't be so quick to judge and do your research people! :growlmad: I try my best to enlighten them but I can see some of them think I'm talking garbage.


----------



## pinkstarbinks

I'm on cerazette while wtt


----------



## Anke2003

Abstinence!


----------



## mimi4

ljsmummy said:


> Hi lilmiss!
> ive just started temping this month using the fertility friend app to chart,its a lot easier than I thought!then this will give me an idea of when to use opks.it also flags up your most fertile days on a calendar if you record your af on it.its pretty simple really,considering I was really daunted by it all at first. The ladies on here are really helpful if youre unsure at all xx

I use iyoni app to track my fertile days (they are very accurate) and we used to use the withdrawal method


----------

